# Vor dem Posten lesen! -Forenregeln- [2007-09-15]

## ian!

Forenregeln

Die folgenden Regeln sind zu bei Benutzung dieses Forums zu befolgen.

Bei Problemen mit Software/Paketen, bitte Versionen und verwendete Architektur angeben.

Bei Hardwareproblemen Version, Hersteller, verwendeter Treiber und verwendete Software angeben.

Wann tritt ein Problem auf. Ist der Fehler reproduzierbar, ist er evt. schon auf bugs.gentoo.org registriert?

Bei Englischkenntnissen auch die englischen Foren durchsuchen ob das Problem bereits bekannt bzw. gelöst ist. Auf jeden Fall ist das deutsche Forum danach zu durchsuchen. In Häufige Probleme und Lösungen und Dokumentationen, Tipps & Tricks finden sich viele hilfreiche Threads und auch Tips zur besseren Benutzung der Suchfunktion.

Threads, die nichts mit Gentoo im weitesten Sinne zu tun haben, sowie Diskussion/Chat zu Gentoo, Linux oder speziellen Anwendungen bitte im Diskussionsforum posten. Dokumentation, Tipps und Tricks gehört in Deutsche Dokumentation. Tipps zur Entscheidungsfindung gibt es hier. Im Zweifel neue Threads hier erstellen, wir verschieben sie gegebenenfalls.

Aussagekräftige Überschriften verwenden. - Dies hilft auch dritten bei der Suche nach bereits vorhandenen Threads zu einem Problem.

Nur Antworten posten wenn eine Lösung daraus erschließbar wird. Es ist keinem von Nutzen, wenn jemand postet, daß er auch keine Lösung parat hat.

Der Hinweis, daß ein Problem bei einem selbst nicht auftritt, ist ohne Beschreibung der Installationsparameter wenig hilfreich.

Problemberichte sollten detailliert ausfallen. Bei Compilerproblemen bitte die Ausgabe von emerge --info und min. 20 Zeilen der Compilerausgaben mit in den Post aufnehmen. Dies erspart die Nachfrage nach diesen unabdingbaren Informationen zur Problemlösung.

Nur ein Thema pro Thread. Mehr als ein Thema in einem Thread erschwert es die Problemlösung gezielt zu erarbeiten. Artfremde Themen also bitte in einem seperaten Thread behandeln.

Bitte in den häufig gestellten Fragen (FAQ) im Forum und auf gentoo.de nach Antworten suchen.

Duplikate werden mit einem [DUP] und einem Link zum entsprechenden Thread versehen und gesperrt, so es dem jeweiligen Moderator sinnvoll erscheint.

Zitate bitte in quote, Bildschirmausgaben bitte in code-Tags einschliessen. Dies verbessert die Lesbarkeit von Posts und schafft eine logische Trennung zwischen Text und Bildschirmausgabe. Einzelne Befehle müssen nicht in jedem Fall in code-Tags gefasst werden. Um einen Befehl im Fließtext als einen solchen kenntlich zu machen, bietet sich auch die Verwendung des i-Tags an (kursive Darstellung).

Links auf Seiten mit illegalen Inhalten werden ohne Vorwarnung entfernt. Die Verlinkung zu einer solchen Seite wird als Regelverstoß gewertet. Je nach Schwere des Falls behalten wir uns vor, diese Accounts umgehend zu sperren.

Mehrfach direkt hintereinander wiederholte Satzzeichen wie ! oder ? werden als "laut" und "unhöflich" empfunden. Dies ist zu gunsten der Nerven aller Forenteilnehmer zu unterlassen. Die Moderatoren behalten sich vor entsprechende Threads ggf. umzubenennen.

Falls nicht sofort eine Antwort kommt bitte trotzdem mindestens 24 Stunden warten bevor man den Thread wieder hochbumped - nicht alle Leute lesen das Forum im Stundentakt.

Bitte nicht gleichzeitig im Deutschen und den Englischen Foren crossposten, es mühen sich dann nur die Leute in beiden Threads unnötig ab. Als Richtwert gilt: Wenn nach 24 Stunden nichts da ist, ist ein Crosspost in Ordnung. Es ist jedoch höflich, im deutschen Thread dann den Englischen zu verlinken um die Aufmerksamkeit zu bündeln.

Und was eigentlich selbstverständlich sein sollte, in letzter Zeit aber verhäuft vorkommt: Jegliche persönlichen Angriffe, Beleidigungen und Beschimpfungen sind zu unterlassen. Verstößt ein Benutzer gegen diese Sitten, so wird sein Benutzerkonto ohne Vorwarnung gesperrt.

--ian!

----------

## ian!

Version-Bump [2004-05-26]

----------

## amne

Neu:  *Quote:*   

> Falls nicht sofort eine Antwort kommt bitte trotzdem mindestens 24 Stunden warten bevor man den Thread wieder hochbumped - nicht alle Leute lesen das Forum im Stundentakt. 

 

----------

## amne

Neu:

 *Quote:*   

> Bitte nicht gleichzeitig im Deutschen und den Englischen Foren crossposten, es mühen sich dann nur die Leute in beiden Threads unnötig ab. Als Richtwert gilt: Wenn nach 24 Stunden nichts da ist, ist ein Crosspost in Ordnung. Es ist jedoch höflich, im deutschen Thread dann den Englischen zu verlinken um die Aufmerksamkeit zu bündeln.

 

----------

## amne

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]Bei Englischkenntnissen auch die englischen Foren durchsuchen ob das Problem bereits bekannt bzw. gelöst ist. Auf jeden Fall ist das deutsche Forum danach zu durchsuchen. In Häufige Probleme und Lösungen und Dokumentationen, Tipps & Tricks finden sich viele hilfreiche Threads und auch Tips zur besseren Benutzung der Suchfunktion.
> 
> 

 

Links auf die beiden Threads hinzugefügt.

----------

## Earthwings

 *Quote:*   

> Hat ein Thread nichts mit Gentoo im weitesten Sinne zu tun, ist dieser Thread mit [OT] (Off-Topic) zu kennzeichnen.

 

wird nach Einführung von Subforen zu

 *Quote:*   

> Threads, die nichts mit Gentoo im weitesten Sinne zu tun haben, sowie Diskussion/Chat zu Gentoo, Linux oder speziellen Anwendungen bitte im Diskussionsforum posten. Dokumentation, Tipps und Tricks gehört in Deutsche Dokumentation. Tipps zur Entscheidungsfindung gibt es hier. Im Zweifel neue Threads hier erstellen, wir verschieben sie gegebenenfalls.

 

----------

## ian!

Ehemals Punkt 15 fällt nach UTF-8-Umstellung weg:

 *Quote:*   

> Postings sind in ISO-8859-1 zu verfassen. Postings mit verstümmelten Umlauten sind nachzubessern! Alternativ (können UTF-8 Benutzer) "ae", "oe", "ue" etc. verwenden, um Umlaute zu umschreiben.

 

----------

